# Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen



## derporto (4. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

hat jemand schon Infos, ob das Angeln von der neu gebauten Seebrücke in Heiligenhafen zukünftig erlaubt sein wird? Hatte bisher die nicht überprüfte Info, dass das Angeln (noch) nicht erlaubt sei, es aber doch immer wieder Angler dort anzutreffen sind und wohl auch gut gefangen haben. Falls das Verbot noch besteht, gibt es evtl. Bestrebungen, die Brücke zukünftig für Angler legal nutzbar zu machen?

Mfg Dennis


----------



## degl (5. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



derporto schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde,
> 
> hat jemand schon Infos, ob das Angeln von der neu gebauten Seebrücke in Heiligenhafen zukünftig erlaubt sein wird? Hatte bisher die nicht überprüfte Info, dass das Angeln (noch) nicht erlaubt sei, es aber doch immer wieder Angler dort anzutreffen sind und wohl auch gut gefangen haben. Falls das Verbot noch besteht, gibt es evtl. Bestrebungen, die Brücke zukünftig für Angler legal nutzbar zu machen?
> 
> Mfg Dennis



Am Anfang der Brücke hängt ein Schild, das eindeutig darauf hinweist, das das Angeln verboten ist.............

Und doch sind Angler gesichtet worden.........#c

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Ich werde im Winter auf jeden mal drauf zum angeln


----------



## derporto (5. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ich werde im Winter auf jeden mal drauf zum angeln


 
habe mich heute morgen auch noch ein wenig informiert und bin dabei auf einen artikel der ostseezeitung gestoßen. dort heißt es, das angeln sei untersagt, es werden aber immer wieder angler dort angetroffen. es seien weiterhin dort auch blut und schuppen von ausgenommenen fischen gefunden worden, was den bürgermeister dazu trieb, die polizei zu bitten, dort bitte zukünftig mehrmalige nächtliche kontrollgänge durchzuführen :g

die brücke scheint noch zu neu zu glänzen, da will man die dreckigen angler wohl noch nicht dulden. mal sehen, wenn die brücke erstmal patina angesetzt hat, wird evtl. auch das angeln irgendwann erlaubt sein.

hat dazu evtl. noch jemand aktuelle infos?

435 meter (als vergleich die seebrücke rerik: 170 meter) ragt dieses monsterteil übrigens in die see hinaus. ein anglerischer traum und umso trauriger, wenn die angelei dort nicht irgendwann erlaubt werden sollte.


----------



## petripohl (5. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe befindet sich ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil der Brückenlänge über Sand und nicht über Wasser. Außerdem fällt die Wassertiefe nur sehr langsam ab. Ob das stimmt weiß ich allerdings nicht.;+
Gruß Malte


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Egal.


----------



## derporto (5. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Egal.


 
du bist ein draufgänger, was? #6


----------



## prime caster 01 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

hi jor mann muss schon was machen um an Fisch zu kommen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



derporto schrieb:


> ... dort heißt es, das angeln sei untersagt, es werden aber immer wieder angler dort angetroffen. es seien weiterhin dort auch blut und schuppen von ausgenommenen fischen gefunden worden, was den bürgermeister dazu trieb, die polizei zu bitten, dort bitte zukünftig mehrmalige nächtliche kontrollgänge durchzuführen :g


 
Und genau aus diesem Grund glaube ich eher, das das Angeln dort verboten bleibt, denn es zeigt wieder ganz klar, das sich einige Angler nicht zu benehmen wissen.

Wie immer versauen einge wenige den anderen ihren Freizeitspaß.#q


----------



## prime caster 01 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Wenn man seinen angelplatz ornlich hinnterläst spricht da doch nichts gegen oder ?


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Wenn man seinen angelplatz ornlich hinnterläst spricht da doch nichts gegen oder ?



nö tut es nicht und wenn man den restlichen touris auf der brücke nicht seine 100 -200 g bleie um die ohren haut spricht auch nichts dagegen.
aber und jetzt kommts eine nicht geringe anzahl von anglern ist eben nicht in der lage dazu, also schreiten die gemeinden ein.
der hauptzweck der seebrücken ist es nicht, den anglern einen günstigen angelsteg/platz zu bieten.
sollte man mal drüber nachdenken, also die medaille auch mal von der andern seite betrachten.

antonio


----------



## degl (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



antonio schrieb:


> nö tut es nicht und wenn man den restlichen touris auf der brücke nicht seine 100 -200 g bleie um die ohren haut spricht auch nichts dagegen.
> aber und jetzt kommts eine nicht geringe anzahl von anglern ist eben nicht in der lage dazu, also schreiten die gemeinden ein.
> der hauptzweck der seebrücken ist es nicht, den anglern einen günstigen angelsteg/platz zu bieten.
> sollte man mal drüber nachdenken, also die medaille auch mal von der andern seite betrachten.
> ...



Mglw. sollten einfach Tageskarten verkaufen und somit Einahmen erziehlen......wer weis.......könnte doch hinhauen

gruß degl


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



degl schrieb:


> Mglw. sollten einfach Tageskarten verkaufen und somit Einahmen erziehlen......wer weis.......könnte doch hinhauen
> 
> gruß degl



und was würde das an der tatsache ändern.
wenn ich als touri womöglich noch mit nem kind über die seebrücke schlendere möchte ich keine angst haben müssen, daß so ein honk meinem kind ein blei an den kopf ballert.
und für piercings gibts studios außerhalb von seebrücken.
ebenso sind die fischreste dieser honks genauso überflüssig.
da es diese idioten aber zur genüge gibt, ziehen die gemeinden die notbremse.

antonio


----------



## prime caster 01 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Ich rede ja vom Winter da sind nicht viele touris.


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

etliche gemeinden haben ja zeitabhängige angelverbote.
ist auch ne variante und andere sperren eben komplett.

antonio


----------



## degl (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



antonio schrieb:


> und was würde das an der tatsache ändern.
> wenn ich als touri womöglich noch mit nem kind über die seebrücke schlendere möchte ich keine angst haben müssen, daß so ein honk meinem kind ein blei an den kopf ballert.
> und für piercings gibts studios außerhalb von seebrücken.
> ebenso sind die fischreste dieser honks genauso überflüssig.
> ...



Ich nehm den Honk mal nicht persöhnlich,.........bin ich doch auch Brückenangler(Schönberger Seebrücke.....die letzten Jahre aber eher weniger). Denn wenn wir in der Winterzeit oder in der Spätherbstzeit auf den Brücken angeln...........ist kaum mistrauisches Tourivolk(die "Bleiangst" haben) zu sehen

Ich gehe aber völlig darüber mit den Kritikern ein, die die Brückenbenutzung in derTourizeit den Anglern verweigern............Seltsam ist nur, das ausgerechnet die von dir angeführten "Touris" immer wieder nachfragen, ob sie im Urlaub an der Ostsee auf den Brücken angeln könnten.......haben sie doch so die Gelegenheit den Ostseefischen mit Binnengeschirr auf die Schuppen zu rücken

Allerdings, wenn die "Touris" sich gegenseitig annörgeln, dann bleibt mir als "Einheimischer" nur das Unverständniss dafür auszudrücken.

Und bei der Seebrücke in Heilitown war gleich von anfang an klar, das Angler dort nicht erwünscht sind/sein werden.........
Dafür hat man sie als "Tourimagneten" geplant.

"Sie wären besser drann gewesen, hätten sie sie als "Anglerbrücke" geplant

gruß degl


----------



## derporto (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

In einer Stadt, die wie kaum eine andere an der deutschen Küste derart vom Angeltourismus lebt und gelebt hat, das Angeln auf der Seebrücke direkt und über Jahre hinaus zu verbieten halte ich für sehr kurzsichtig. Eben gerade, da der Angeltourismus aufgrund der schlechten Fänge von den dortigen Kuttern, gelitten hat, kam die Stadt doch erst in die Lage, einen neuen Anreizpunkt zu schaffen um Touristen und somit Geld in die Stadt zu locken.

Den "Dreck machenden" Anglern sollte man gerade in Heiligenhafen vielleicht etwas mehr Dankbarkeit entgegenbringen als anderswo. 

Denn seien wir ehrlich, es gibt definitiv hübschere Städte an der deutschen Ostseeküste.


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



degl schrieb:


> Ich nehm den Honk mal nicht persöhnlich,.........bin ich doch auch Brückenangler(Schönberger Seebrücke.....die letzten Jahre aber eher weniger).
> 
> ich hab ja nicht gesagt, daß alle brückenangler honks sind
> 
> ...



wie gesagt man muß eben beide seiten sehen#h

antonio


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

@ derporto

mit dreckmachenden anglern sind auch diejenigen gemeint und nicht allgemein die angler.
wie gesagt beide seiten sehen.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Wenn man seinen angelplatz ornlich hinnterläst spricht da doch nichts gegen oder ?


 
Wenn das Angeln erlaubt wäre, dann nicht. Dort ist es aber verboten und somit hat dort auch kein Angler etwas zu suchen.

Es heißt ja nacher nicht der Angler XY, sondern die Angler, als "Alle" angesprochen. Und unser Image ist in der Öffentlichkeit wirklich teilweise nicht das beste und dann sollte man sich zumindest an Verbote halten.


----------



## Norbi (7. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn das Angeln erlaubt wäre, dann nicht. Dort ist es aber verboten und somit hat dort auch kein Angler etwas zu suchen.
> 
> Es heißt ja nacher nicht der Angler XY, sondern die Angler, als "Alle" angesprochen. Und unser Image ist in der Öffentlichkeit wirklich teilweise nicht das beste und dann sollte man sich zumindest an Verbote halten.



So sieht es aus#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und unser Image ist in der Öffentlichkeit wirklich teilweise nicht das beste und dann sollte man sich zumindest an Verbote halten.


 
Uiuiuiui, das habe ich auch mal vor einiger Zeit geschrieben- mit dem Ergebnis das der Thread glaube ich geschlossen wurde |supergri...   Da wurden mir Studien um die Ohren gehauen- in denen waren wir wirklich beliebt #6....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Uiuiuiui, das habe ich auch mal vor einiger Zeit geschrieben- mit dem Ergebnis das der Thread glaube ich geschlossen wurde |supergri... Da wurden mir Studien um die Ohren gehauen- in denen waren wir wirklich beliebt #6....


 
Ist ja auch nicht durchweg so, deswegen habe ich auch das Wort "teilweise" verwendet.


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Muß hier nochmal einhaken...ein Bekannter hat mir berichtet, dass die Seebrücke ab 01.11. für Angler bis zum Frühjahr offen sein soll. 
Habe aber im www nichts gefunden. Weiß einer was Genaueres?


----------



## derporto (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



Dorschfluesterer schrieb:


> Muß hier nochmal einhaken...ein Bekannter hat mir berichtet, dass die Seebrücke ab 01.11. für Angler bis zum Frühjahr offen sein soll.
> Habe aber im www nichts gefunden. Weiß einer was Genaueres?



Leider habe ich hierzu noch keine Infos. Schreib doch mal eine Mail an die zuständige Stelle, die Touristeninfo oder das Rathaus. Und wenn du Antwort erhalten hast, darfst du die uns hier auch gerne mitteilen


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Das werde ich machen, bin nächste Woche oben. 
Das Brandungsgeschirr ist eh dabei.

Gruß
Dorschflüsterer


----------



## Micky (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Boardis,

aus HÖCHSTÖFFIZIELLER Quelle habe ich heute Morgen vom Ordnungsamt der Stadt Heiligenhafen per Email die Antwort auf meine Frage erhalten: 

*Auszugsweise kann ich verkünden, dass das Angeln von der Seebrücke gemäß Benutzungsverordnung ganzjährig untersagt ist.*

Somit haben sich die Wünsche vieler Angler leider hiermit zerschlagen.

SCHADE....


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

@ Micky...danke!

Gruß
Dorschflüsterer


----------



## raku (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Bitte mal lesen

Seite 3 (kurz gesagt)

Vom 01. November bis Ende März sind
auch Hobbyfischer auf der Badeplattform
willkommen. Jeweils von 16 - 7 Uhr dürfen
sie hier die Angel auswerfen.


http://www.heiligenhafen-touristik.de/tl_files/downloads/heiligenhafener_september2013.pdf


----------



## derporto (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



raku schrieb:


> Bitte mal lesen
> 
> Seite 3 (kurz gesagt)
> 
> ...



Dann muss man sich nur fragen, warum das Rathaus und seine Mitarbeiter offensichtlich hierüber nicht informiert sind oder wider besseren Wissens Falschinformationen herausgeben.

Unabhängig davon bin ich auf die ersten Fangberichte gespannt.


----------



## Hohensinn (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Was kann eigentlich passieren? Wen man mit der Spinnrute trotzem auf der Seebrücke fischt? Falls es wirklich Verboten ist!

Falls kein Schild auf der Seebrücke steht, kann man sich ja aus Urlauber wie ich auf den Artikel berufen!

Gruß


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Moin Moin
es gibt auch eine neue webcam
mittig der Seebrücke
http://www.heiligenhafen-touristik.de/seebruecke2.html
viel spaß beim gucken
mfg nobbi


----------



## derporto (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Was kann eigentlich passieren? Wen man mit der Spinnrute trotzem auf der Seebrücke fischt? Falls es wirklich Verboten ist!
> 
> Falls kein Schild auf der Seebrücke steht, kann man sich ja aus Urlauber wie ich auf den Artikel berufen!
> 
> Gruß



Da die Rechtslage hier etwas unklar zu sein scheint, würde ich den Artikel auf jeden fall mitnehmen. Selbst wenn sich die dort verbreiteten Informationen letztlich als falsch herausstellen sollten, wird die Polizei/die Aufseher, da aufgrunddessen evtl. ein Auge zudrücken und es bei einem Platzverweis oder einer Ermahnung belassen.


----------



## d-tour (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Der Renner ist Brücke ja nicht zum angeln.
Dort ist ja sehr flaches Wasser und sooooweit geht Brücke nu auch nicht ins Wasser.
Da geht man einfach ein Stück weiter und kann in Ruhe Dorsche ärgern.
Auf der Seebrücke trifft man mit Sicherheit immer nervige Touris an die einen zuquatschen


----------



## derporto (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Kleines Update: Hats denn mittlerweile schonmal jemand gewagt?

Sind die örtlichen Bestimmungen gelockert worden? Wurde Fisch gefangen?

Vielleicht weiß schon jemand Näheres.


----------



## m.otis (27. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Seebrücke Heiligenhafen*

Hallo,
 am Schönberger Strand geht die Brücke echt weit genug rein. Habe letzte Woche 9 Platten in 2,5h ergattern können. War leider zu spät unterwegs. Nachts ist das generell kein Problem. Habe mit dem Aufseher gesprochen. Platz sauber verlassen und generell ist in den Wintermonaten das Angeln erlaubt.


----------

